# LIP Report 6/22 am



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Fished Little Island Pier this morning ~7-1130am. Some blues on gotchas at/around high tide for an hour, then a spot run from 930-1100am. Got my share and they were still catchin' some when I left. Spots were mostly small to medium with some nice ones mixed in. All of the classic double drop bottom rig bloodworm and blood worm fishbites (yes they really do work)  

Landed two 20-25lb southern stingrays off drum/cobe rods. One token skate caught too :--| 

1/2 dozen guys pin rigging to no avail, but they have a shot at a fish later this evening when tide comes back in and given the conditions. Imagine another good spot run will go down later tonight no reason it shouldn't  

Life's short so play hooky once in a while,

`bucket


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

good report most of the Spot ive been catching are med and small


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Someone caught that big striper about 2;15pm on a spot pin rig. Not sure of the measurements or poundage but it was longer than waist high.
For future reference, I was the guy with the electric cart. I was there with catman32 and rorygoggin [and assorted wives and friends]. We had a real good run on those spot. I fried up 5 of them tonight. YUM!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Good report, Bucket. I'm glad you got a day off from work. I feel a cold coming on myself real soon. 
By the way, there are a few big striper around. Ask me how I know.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Good report, Bucket. I'm glad you got a day off from work. I feel a cold coming on myself real soon.
> By the way, there are a few big striper around. Ask me how I know.



OK jeff I will bite HOW?

You caught one right


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fished the evening shift....7-10pm..nuthin ta write home about....picked up 3 blues on the Gotcha rod,and 2 of em went n2 tha cooler fer later use.....

I had a spot pole out,with a dbl bttm rig and some FB B/W's.....nada.....fished far,near under the pier...not a bite

Cut up tha blues and put em out.....1 , 25 lbs buterfly ray....and bait stolen on tha other pole


water was clean,wind [email protected] about 5mph.

Great time ta be on tha pier....


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

There has to be some cobes above all these rays running through, now how to get it in their mouth instead of the darn rays?!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

In due time Mack they will bite.. If you cast it they will come.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

According to the post on the Sandbridge website the striper measured 35".


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I landed a 38" striper Tuesday afternoon surf fishing at the oceanfront. Caught her on cut bunker while going after the flatties - using a #4 Khale hook. 
Yes, they're still out there.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

, I really wanted to fish the spit tonight, but thats two 30+" stripers off the ocean this week on this website! A total fluke(not the fish) that happens twice in that amount of time is no longer a fluke, plus I caught a puffer today. This season is getting even more weird, why are these coldwater fish in warm and still warming water?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Puffer fish ak blow toad or toad fish stay here throught out the summer. I used to catch them on the old Ocean View Fishing Pier when I was a kid. Back then we used to release them but have since found that they are good eating (Chicken of the Sea)


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Advisor - that was a 35 inch striper - I told you that right after I measured it. My wife told me they weighed it at 16 lbs. (She said she told ME that at the time but I didn't hear her so I guess it's no wonder you didn't hear me - maybe I *wasn't * there?  ) 

Congrats on that 38" Newsjeff! Sorry you missed the flatty - but I guess you had a good dinner anyway.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Congrats on that 38" Newsjeff! Sorry you missed the flatty - but I guess you had a good dinner anyway.


I did the C&R thing with the striper. 
I'll be back flounder hunting this weekend. I just got this awsome recipe for stuffed flounder with crab meat and cream cheese from a buddy at work.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hay Newsjeff,
That recipe sounds great. The wife is out of town this week. I'll be glad to join ya for dinner.  I'll even help catch the flattie if you'll tell me where to get him.


----------



## BRETTP (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah thats right on the measurements on that striper off LIP 35" 16lbs I caught him right around 2:00 on a live spot right around dead low tide.

---tight lines---


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

BRETTP said:


> yeah thats right on the measurements on that striper off LIP 35" 16lbs I caught him right around 2:00 on a live spot right around dead low tide.
> 
> ---tight lines---


Welcome and well met! Damned fine job on that striper! I think I'm going to have to learn to pin-rig!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> I did the C&R thing with the striper.
> I'll be back flounder hunting this weekend. I just got this awsome recipe for stuffed flounder with crab meat and cream cheese from a buddy at work.


C&R??? Well my hat's off to you...if you ain't gonna eat'em, release 'em. But that's some rather tasty fish. I do wish more people would release them so we could get some of those that I hear about "used to be here".  

That flounder recipe - is it posted?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

BP,

Welcome aboard  

Go fish,

`bucket


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> That flounder recipe - is it posted?


Not yet. The recipe I was given isn't too exact. I want to try it out first before I post it. It's one of those - a pinch of this and a splash of that - type of things. 
I already have enough people mad at me.  
The striper I released got lucky. I don't let many of the big ones go. The next one I catch is gonna be for Bucket's rockfish wrapped in bacon recipe. 
That one IS posted.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15669&highlight=rockfish+wrapped


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Jeff,

Ditch the cream cheese part, and yur in bidness!
Nothin like some nice fresh crabmeat sandwiched in between some flounder fillets. 
Dayumm!!!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I thought striper season was closed or is that only for the bay. Also where do they consider the bay begining?


----------



## BRETTP (Jun 24, 2005)

its coastal season for stripers. they got to be 28" and caught in the ocean (anywhere from the beach to 3 miles out)


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

where does the ocean end and the bay start? cape henery? CBBT? 

Outside the lynhaven inlet bridge   i wish thats where I fish the most lol


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Bay line is Cape Henery to Cape Charles.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

This map  shows it pretty well.


----------

